

Installing Nvidia CUDA on Mac OS X for GPU-Based Parallel Computing - shogunmike
http://www.quantstart.com/articles/Installing-Nvidia-CUDA-on-Mac-OSX-for-GPU-Based-Parallel-Computing

======
plg
I thought that OpenCL was supposed to be the "open" standard for GPU
computing... why is everyone rallying around CUDA instead? (seemingly)?

~~~
octopus
Easier to program (at least for me it is easier to understand a piece of CUDA
code) and there is a lot of good documentation for CUDA.

Another plus for CUDA is that it lets you use C++.

------
foxhill
given that OS X ships with OpenCL, which already runs on nvidia hardware, and
is open, and portable, i don' t understand why anyone would want to switch to
CUDA.

